# The Broad Head Sleeve



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello all, I need a volunteer for a contest........

Anyone interested.....


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Sure, I will play.

Arrow


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm game


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

that's a good idea.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok guys, I will PM yall in just a little bit.

Thanks for helping....


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

*Ok Everyone, Time to play.*

Here is the deal, just like many times before here on Archery Talk, its the guess a number game.

Each Member on Archery talk gets one crack at it. Take a guess at a number between 0-500. Again, each member gets one guess threw out the entire game. 

The game will Start Today and Run threw May 13th, 2009. 

The first person to hit the number dead on will win the game and the next closest person will also win a set. If no one gets the number dead up, the two closest members will win a set of fixed blade sleeves each. A set of sleeves consist of 3 sleeves per set.

Thank you all for playing along. Good luck and have fun.......



PS. I have pmed two people on AT with the winning number.

Thanks
Robbie


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

243


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

210


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

101


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

368


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

085


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

388


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

331


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

415
:darkbeer: Dave


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

452


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

226. Eric


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

keepem coming.........


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

376


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Bowbuster said:


> 101


I knew some one would choose that #, but, thats not it....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

336


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

362


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

499


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

How about 010?

Arrow


----------



## redwingnut22 (Mar 28, 2006)

I will guess 022


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

125 is my guess .


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

245


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

300


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

249


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll guess 169


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

137


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

136


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

13


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

169


----------



## Jake Bauer (Dec 5, 2007)

315 thanks


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*my guess*

111 Thanks for the chance!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

419


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Some are getting close.........


Thanks to all that is participating
........


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

*98*

98 is the winning #


----------



## MagnumPI (Jul 8, 2004)

247


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

How about 17


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

.....17


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

305


----------



## jkohler22 (Mar 6, 2009)

123


----------



## Perrin713 (Oct 24, 2008)

486


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

252


----------



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

50

Thanks, Would love to try your product


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

275


----------



## go hunt (May 18, 2007)

*Great idea*

403


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm in 82


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

401


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

209


----------



## Zertec (Apr 3, 2005)

001


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, keep it coming.......


----------



## tom v. (Oct 14, 2007)

i'm in , 372


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

175


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm feelin #166 :thumbs_up


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

549


----------



## poohtender (Apr 12, 2007)

088


----------



## jconway-ky (Oct 16, 2008)

il try 91


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

How about 371


----------



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

256


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

311


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

:embara::der:
thought that said 1 to 5000
i'll go 459 instead 


DubleLungEm said:


> 549


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

How bout 729, of course!!! WELL, I read the post, sorry Robbie, how about 279???


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

how bout 119?


----------



## engineer (Jan 24, 2006)

138


----------



## thuffman (Apr 16, 2007)

308


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

431


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

How about 211.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Up for some more numbers.......


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

It's 250


ty

Jon


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Keep playing.

Arrow


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll go with 418

Thanks!


----------



## ksmrf (Feb 12, 2009)

7.......it's always 7


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

just getting u back on top

i would love to test these out


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

.... * 284 *.....


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys...... Keepem Coming.......


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

430


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

387?


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, today is the day........


----------



## DU_Grizz (Aug 13, 2008)

452


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok Everyone. 

The Contest is now over and the Winners are:







Scallahan with a guess of 401 and GoHunt with a guess of 403. 

The Correct Number was 404. If you two guys will PM me your address I will get those two packets shipped.

Thanks To everyone that took a guess.


----------



## lonewolf93 (Feb 26, 2009)

357


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

ttt......


----------



## go hunt (May 18, 2007)

*Awesome Contest*

Robbie appreciate the contest. You have a pm.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

244


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Free Bump for ya' there Robbie! Good Luck w/your new products! Oh yeah, how 'bout you ship a biscuit of their(Winners) choice J/K we all know that someone would eat them b4 they got there anyway..


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

I hear ya T............ Just let me know which biscuit you prefer.......


----------

